

What kind of problems would face mankind in 150 years? - java-man

Imagine the world 150 years ago.  No radio, no television, no cars, no computers; few applications of electricity, steam powered locomotives only started to shrink the world distances.  Poverty, poor medicine, terrible work conditions are rampant.  Monty Burns utters &quot;excellent&quot;.<p>Now fast forward 150 years from now.  Computers are probably thousand times more powerful, electric cars everywhere, advanced pattern recognition engines are operating the production, marketing, and distribution of goods.  Low cost robotic plants are located everywhere, just in time to take over low cost production after China&#x27;s growing middle class leaves sweatshops en mass for higher education and creative startups.  America, suppressed by religion and enhanced visa regime, continuously loses innovative edge against young, energetic countries like Estonia which invested their GDP into education and innovation.<p>What problems will face the mankind?  What activities would take the most effort and time for the Earth&#x27;s people?  What kind of products and services they will require?
======
dynofuz
I dont think we'll still be on earth, but this is what i think for humanity

1) Identity: What's real for people and things. Is this a real person or a
robot impersonating a person. 2) Mortality: When do I want to kill myself?
Because we'll have the choice of how long to live / when to die. 3) Security:
how do i prevent someone from hacking into my brain

~~~
java-man
interesting.

1) is it important? I mean, if one does want to talk to somebody, is it
important whether the entity on the other end a human or a synthetic
intelligence? conversely, if one does not want to talk, it is irrelevant who
is on the other end.

2) I hope we'll solve this issue sooner. Euthanasia is already legal in more
enlightened countries.

3) This will never happen (on a hardware level) :-) Or, perhaps, it has
already happen: every time you buy things, think about all that effort they
put into marketing and advertizing - in a way, they already hacked your brain.

